# Car does not recognize door open or closed



## F Binette (5 mo ago)

My model s 2016 does not recognize my driver door being open or closed and because of that the window does not go all the way up when door closed. Anybody has an idea what the problem could be?


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

I'm pretty sure that there is an active thread talking about that today.
Are your puddle lights still working?


----------



## F Binette (5 mo ago)

yes they are.


----------



## F Binette (5 mo ago)

I was thinking it could be the door latch.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Check this thread Window retraction | Tesla Owners Online Forum


----------

